# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Port Klang (Malaysia)

## mastrokostas

Και ένα ακόμη λιμάνι της Ασίας, με πολύ μεγάλη κίνηση ,με πάρα πολύ standby και πολλά αβαθή ,μιας και είναι στις εκβολες του ποταμού Klang! 
Και ένα information hand book του λιμανιού ,με χρήσιμες πληροφορίες .
Πηγη: http://www.pka.gov.my/.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πολύ χρήσιμο... και οι χάρτες στο τέλος που δείχνουν τα περάσματα επιβεβαιώνουν τις πολλές ώρες στάντμπάι.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μερικά βιντεάκια για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα του λιμανιού

Από το βόρειο λιμάνι :
http://www.northport.com.my/vid01.php

Από το δυτικό λιμάνι:
http://www.westportsmalaysia.com/about_us/video02.htm

Και δύο χάρτες της ευρύτερης περιοχής για να μπορέσουμε να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τους χάρτες στις τελευταίες σελίδες από το handbook που έβαλε ο mastrokostas
Klang1.jpgKlang2.jpg

----------


## xara

> Μερικά βιντεάκια για να πάρουμε μια ιδέα του λιμανιού
> 
> Από το βόρειο λιμάνι :
> http://www.northport.com.my/vid01.php
> 
> Από το δυτικό λιμάνι:
> http://www.westportsmalaysia.com/about_us/video02.htm
> 
> Και δύο χάρτες της ευρύτερης περιοχής για να μπορέσουμε να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τους χάρτες στις τελευταίες σελίδες από το handbook που έβαλε ο mastrokostas
> Klang1.jpgKlang2.jpg


Πολύ καλή η περιγραφή σας και τα video.
Ευχαριστούμε!

----------

